# Bagging a Merc. W123?



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

Flame suit on...
Thinking about buying and bagging a Mercedes W123. Anybody have experience with this suspension design?
Inspiration:


----------



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Bagging a Merc. W123? (976-RADD)*

i would like to know myself. i actually picked up a 72' 280 se 4.5 today...








and i am looking to do the same exact thing.
sorry, im not trying to thread jack i am just curious too.
here it is:


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Bagging a Merc. W123? (philsburydonuts)*

there is someone that just did a build up on one of these.


----------



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Bagging a Merc. W123? (Santi)*

bump.....


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Bagging a Merc. W123? (philsburydonuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philsburydonuts* »_bump.....
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Bagging a Merc. W123? (976-RADD)*

I'm sending this topic over to my friend asian randy... 
















these cars are built for bags http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Bagging a Merc. W123? (Bnana)*

im pretty damn interested in this too, i have the oppertunity to get an old benz that is on factory air and the only things keeping me from getting it are how hard/expensive it is to get new bags on it and if it will run


----------



## machine_war (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Bagging a Merc. W123? (candywhitevdub)*

Ballin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Bagging a Merc. W123? (machine_war)*

bumpski


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Bagging a Merc. W123? (philsburydonuts)*

you can take the flame suit off, this is a great idea


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

CAMBER on the first one woah


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

do it! that would look hot as hell


----------



## skbfan (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*

i have an 83 id love to bag.


----------



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (skbfan)*

Ok so i went to the "drop shop" here in protland oregon. and the guy there seemed pretty cool and he like the car alot. He said these cars are pretty simple to do, and he would try and peice together a kit for me. He said he will try to keep it as bolt on as possible. And just to go up and down he said it will run me about $1500 for everything. is that ok???


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (philsburydonuts)*

$1500 for everything sounds like a good price, you just have to ask him what exactly "everything" is ? i think on the car that doesn't need any air struts and using 4 bags on all 4corners you could do 8valve setup for $1500.





_Modified by Rat4Life at 6:23 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## hartgeh27 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Bagging a Merc. W123? (audiphile)*

looks like he killed the oil pan in this pic


----------



## Ge-off (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Bagging a Merc. W123? (hartgeh27)*

Not too many people have bagged the vintage Benz's. When I was looking around for info before my build it was hard to find anything. The best information was from this board. Just understand it will cost more then you think








Here is my borther and I's project, its a '63 fintail (W112)

















P.S. she is for sale










_Modified by Ge-off at 9:05 AM 12-4-2008_


----------



## Ge-off (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Bagging a Merc. W123? (Ge-off)*

Check out the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUAlspaFfgo


----------



## red911turbo (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: Bagging a Merc. W123? (Ge-off)*

W123 have semi-trailing arm rear suspension, so they won't have the ballin' camber like w108 (the one sparking and the 280se) or a w111/112 (fin body cars). Those cars both have swing axle rear ends. W114/115 cars have very similar suspension to w123. The one to get is a W109 300SEL. Same as a W108 but they have air suspension from the factory.








Cheers,
Chris


----------



## nzonz0 (Nov 30, 2012)

*w123 air ride suggestions*

hey extremely new to the whole air ride suspension, and was looking to bag a w123 wagon, just wanted to know if anyone had any tips, maybe some part websites where i can see some parts, anything will help, much appreciated.


----------



## ralph lauren (Nov 3, 2012)

Do it. :beer:


----------



## SNITZY (Feb 16, 2013)

here's a pic of the front on my 250s ( w108) .i dont have one of the rear but i could get one for ya.

just had to make cups for the bag and trim the spring tower for clearence. can get photos of them aswell

i used 300sel lower control arms in the front so it would lay.( you dont have to use them)









i drilled a hole for the airline in the top of the springs tower towards the motor









hope this helps,

jazza.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

My w108 is bagged, it's pretty easy to do. You just need to build appropriate sized cups for front and back. I used RE-5 bags in the front and AH2 bags in the back. (No real reason, it's just what I had laying around.) I need to trim the bumpstops and get smaller shocks to lay frame.


----------



## SNITZY (Feb 16, 2013)

nice man do u have a closer pic of it.i like that color


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)




----------

